# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  My new spotted pair...

## Lolo76

As promised, here are a few pictures of my newest additions... a 1.1 pair of adult Spotted Pythons. Got these from a fellow BP.netter, and yes they made the drive home fine.  :Good Job:  I think they look like a darker version of my Stimsons, but have a cool rainbow iridescence to their scales. So far they seem to have really nice temperaments, also similar to my Stimsons. Anyway, meet Rosie and Johnny! Names will probably be changed, partly because the girl has my grandma's name - don't think she'd appreciate that, LOL.

The girl








And the boy... he's a bit shy, so I didn't want to bother him much.

----------


## hud556

very cool! I like the Antaresia buzz going on in general pythons. Keep it coming...

----------


## Void

They look great! Really thinking about getting one now

----------


## MPenn

Great looking spotteds!

----------


## Lolo76

Thanks for the comments! They are both settling in nicely, and definitely ready for a meal (tomorrow's feeding day)... but I think the girl has outgrown her hide, LOL.  :Very Happy: 





(I just replaced it with a medium Exoterra I had laying around, and it fits her perfectly.  :Wink: )

----------


## Lolo76

Btw, I will also be replacing their substrate tomorrow... they apparently like to burrow, but since I'm allergic to Aspen (any wood) it's gotta be Carefresh or "Yesterday's News" litter. Any opinions on those two beddings? I've been using Carefresh for years, and find it to be a tad dusty - has anyone used the news stuff?

Oh, and here are some better photos of the boy... he was in a more outgoing mood today.  :Smile: 





I love his stripey pattern!

----------


## hud556

> Btw, I will also be replacing their substrate tomorrow... they apparently like to burrow, but since I'm allergic to Aspen (any wood) it's gotta be Carefresh or "Yesterday's News" litter. Any opinions on those two beddings?


I havent used either bedding but I know alot of short tailed keepers use carefresh maybe someone can answer that. But I wanted to say my childreni love to burrrow, most of the time I cant see them. I haven't noticed my maculosa doing it but im not sure they could. They weigh like 15 grams...

----------


## Lolo76

I replaced their bedding with Carefresh today, and both of them dug right in... the boy had just his head buried, ostrich-style, when I checked on him earlier.  :Very Happy:  I also fed them today, and the girl went right for it - still not sure if Johnnie's eaten his yet (it's f/t).

----------


## blushingball419

beautiful!! The iridescence is crazy and I love the dark pattern on the male's face!! The pic of the female under her hide is great too... my creamsicle corn does that all the time. Even though the hide is big enough for her, she just loves to sprawl out under it  :Very Happy:  It's good they're happy with their bedding now though!

----------


## Lolo76

> beautiful!! The iridescence is crazy and I love the dark pattern on the male's face!! The pic of the female under her hide is great too... my creamsicle corn does that all the time. Even though the hide is big enough for her, she just loves to sprawl out under it  It's good they're happy with their bedding now though!


It's so funny when they do that, isn't it? I have a picture of my big BP Mona doing that, and it's actually an extra-large Exoterra hide... and people ask if they're happy in "such small enclosures," LOL.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks for the comments on my new pair, and they're doing great! The boy did end up eating his mouse, so they both took their first offering without complaints... haven't seen much of them since.  :Wink:

----------


## Lolo76

P.S. I ended up renaming the girl "Izzy," and left the boy with his original name (Johnny).  :Wink:

----------

